# J'ai 10 ans



## DocEvil (2 Novembre 2012)

..





..​Merci pour Paul, Pascal, François, Georges, Rémy, Christophe, Benoît&#8230; tous ceux qui restent et que j'ai connus ou croisés ici. (1)
Merci à Benjamin pour la liberté.
Merci pour le rire pendant des années difficiles.
De grosses bises à Jean-Luc, Luc, Édouard, Antoine&#8230; et à tous ceux que j'apprécie et qui sont encore coincés ici.

*C'était vraiment bien.*


&#8212;
(1) Oulà ! Je n'arriverai pas à les citer tous !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

Pour fêter ça, j'ouvre mes archives secrètes&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2012)

:love::love::love:


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2012)

en faite le Joueur du Grenier a tout pompé a Doc Evil


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Novembre 2012)

Alors là j'avoue... 

Je m'incline ! Chapeau l'Artiste !


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2012)

pitin, ça donne envie de revenir sur les forums plus régulièrement si celui revient aussi


----------



## DocEvil (2 Novembre 2012)

Des nombreuses vidéos réalisées pour "C'est comment devant le Mac", il ne me reste plus que celles-ci :

[DM]x11pfj_colargol_creation[/DM]
..
[DM]x10zbj_putain-ca-penche_creation[/DM]​
De même, de l'excellent "Grand jeu du doublage foireux" de [MGZ] Shralldam, seule cette petite vidéo subsiste :

[DM]xtn92i_j-avoue-tout_fun[/DM]​
@teo: Ce n'est pas un retour, c'est un enterrement de première classe.


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2012)

et n'oublions pas ce doublage moldave 

[YOUTUBE]60og9gwKh1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2012)

J'attends avec impatience "la boule à facettes" !  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2012)

(même Amok est sortie du Formol  )


----------



## DocEvil (2 Novembre 2012)

Amok a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience "la boule à facettes" !  :love:


Ah ! La boule à facettes&#8230; Elle a malheureusement disparu dans l'effacement des éléments de mon compte sur YouTube, avant que je ne restitue ce dernier à MacGeneration&#8230;


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2012)

Tiens... Tu as le même âge que "déjà vu"...


----------



## anntraxh (2 Novembre 2012)

J'ai retrouvé, dans mes archives, cette fameuse "boule à facette " entre autres, et viens de les faire parvenir à leur légitime propriétaire !


----------



## DocEvil (2 Novembre 2012)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens... Tu as le même âge que "déjà vu"...


Oui, mais ça c'est un coup bas. Les gens de MacG feraient n'importe quoi pour amoindrir l'impact de mon anniversaire. Déjà à l'époque, un certain Steve J. faisait des "keynotes", sortes d'orgies technologiques, les soirs où je postais une nouvelle vidéo ou un nouveau texte ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------




anntraxh a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé, dans mes archives, cette fameuse "boule à facette " entre autres, et viens de les faire parvenir à leur légitime propriétaire !


Merci Anne. Je remets ça en ligne. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------

Pour les fans, voici le lien qui redirige vers la vidéo de "La boule à facettes". :love:
Comme je ne suis pas chien, j'ajoute aussi celui vers mon petit hommage à Carmen Miranda.

P.S. : J'ai renoncé à téléverser sur Dailymotion, la qualité de l'image était encore plus poucrate.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Novembre 2012)

:love::love::love: ... Qu'est ce que ça fait du bien tout ça !!!!!!!


----------



## Lastrada (2 Novembre 2012)

hmm. S'pas mal.


----------



## ergu (2 Novembre 2012)

Tu me navres à un point que...
...merde, c'était quoi, déjà, la formule ?


----------



## DocEvil (2 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Tu me navres à un point que...
> ...merde, c'était quoi, déjà, la formule ?


à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2012)

Dire qu'on était tranquille...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Novembre 2012)

Mon préféré c'était quand meme le seigneur des forums.

Ca, ça avait de la gueule.


----------



## DocEvil (3 Novembre 2012)

Allez, pour toi mon bobbynou :love:


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2012)

Moi j'dis que les forums MacG devraient être remboursés par la sécurité sociale 
Merci Doc!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Novembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Allez, pour toi mon bobbynou :love:



M'en lasse pas moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Novembre 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> M'en lasse pas moi.



Je dois avouer...


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2012)

Colargol


----------



## ergu (5 Novembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je dois avouer...



Doc, c'est notre mieux 10 ans culturel à nous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Doc, c'est notre mieux 10 ans culturel à nous.


...et un acteur né !

son sourire enjoué me rappel que chaque matin je dois me laver les dents !

:rose:


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Alors là j'avoue...
> 
> Je m'incline ! Chapeau l'Artiste !


 

Mais pisk'on te dit qu'elle avait de chapeau!
Fô suivre là!

:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais pisk'on te dit qu'elle avait de chapeau!
> Fô suivre là!
> 
> :mouais:



Mais j'essaie !!!

Mais sans zinc pour m'affa... euh...m'accouder c'est dur !


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2012)

Bon anniversaire Doc.  Et merci à toi, vraiment, car ce sont ces magnifiques sottises que tu déterres qui m'ont attiré ici  grâce à Anne, il faut bien le dire. Ça et les Grands Peintres de Tom-tom. 
Je n'étais alors même pas un mac user. Je n'avais donc rien à faire ici, en théorie. Mais voilà, tout cet amusement et cette créativité, ça ne pouvait pas me laisser simple spectateur.
Bon, j'ai consommé le bar macG jusqu'à l'overdose, mais je garde de très bons souvenirs de cette période. Parce que j'en avais besoin, à l'époque, et que ça m'a fait du bien.
Merci à toi, donc. Et merci aux autres : François, qui sait que je l'aime :love:, le prophète Jean-Luc, qui révéla ton omnipotence et dont l'éternel optimisme est une vraie source d'énergie, Gérard, qui pourrait être un réel ami si on avait plus souvent l'occasion de se voir, Georges, parce qu'il abrasait comme personne et Anne, bien sûr, qui fût vraiment une mère pour moi. Et il y a aussi Oliver Swiss, Gildas, Jean-Marc, Laurence, Vincent et tous ceux dont je ne connais pas le vrai prénom, ou que j'oublie, mais qui m'ont fait passer de bons moments. :love: Merci.


----------



## krystof (7 Novembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour fêter ça, j'ouvre mes archives secrètes



Ah, ça y est ? Tu as enfin décidé de tomber le futal


----------



## DocEvil (7 Novembre 2012)

poildep a dit:


> Bon anniversaire Doc.  Et merci à toi, vraiment, car ce sont ces magnifiques sottises que tu déterres qui m'ont attiré ici  grâce à Anne, il faut bien le dire. Ça et les Grands Peintres de Tom-tom.
> Je n'étais alors même pas un mac user. Je n'avais donc rien à faire ici, en théorie. Mais voilà, tout cet amusement et cette créativité, ça ne pouvait pas me laisser simple spectateur.
> Bon, j'ai consommé le bar macG jusqu'à l'overdose, mais je garde de très bons souvenirs de cette période. Parce que j'en avais besoin, à l'époque, et que ça m'a fait du bien.
> Merci à toi, donc. Et merci aux autres : François, qui sait que je l'aime :love:, le prophète Jean-Luc, qui révéla ton omnipotence et dont l'éternel optimisme est une vraie source d'énergie, Gérard, qui pourrait être un réel ami si on avait plus souvent l'occasion de se voir, Georges, parce qu'il abrasait comme personne et Anne, bien sûr, qui fût vraiment une mère pour moi. Et il y a aussi Oliver Swiss, Gildas, Jean-Marc, Laurence, Vincent et tous ceux dont je ne connais pas le vrai prénom, ou que j'oublie, mais qui m'ont fait passer de bons moments. :love: Merci.





krystof a dit:


> Ah, ça y est ? Tu as enfin décidé de tomber le futal


Voilà deux interventions qui me font un grand plaisir. Vraiment.


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2012)

Pour ceux qui tomberaient ici par hasard et qui se demanderaient... 
Mais qui est donc ce DocEvil que tout le monde semble idolâtrer, je les renvoie à ce document de référence:


http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/cest-qui-docevil-149398.html


----------



## camisol (8 Novembre 2012)

Mais c'est la fête du slip, ici ! Ça congratule, ça embrasse, ça nostalgise !
Et ça ne prévient pas.
Et il faudrait dire des trucs gentils, en plus.

J'en ai déjà dit. Trop. Des que je ne retrouve même pas. Des dont je ne sais plus lequel de mes moi les aurait écrit.
Je me souviens juste qu'une fois, j'ai marché dix-mille pas, et que tu étais là. Et que, nous dansâmes toi et moi à l'occasion _quelques valses et roulez-patapon.
Mais pour autant, je vous le dis : j'ai marché dix-mille pas pour  arriver ici, ce n'est pas pour regarder Dieu par le bout du fion._ 

Je me souviens aussi d'autres choses.
Beaucoup.

Je peux te le dire, Xavier, tu es un "art de vivre au dessus de l'abîme".
Et pour finir de confondre nombre de nos contemporains, je m'en vais expliciter cela par l'entièreté du raisonnement :


> _"La fête, pour l'amoureux, c'est une jubilation, ce n'est pas un éclatement : je jouis du diner, de l'entretien, de la tendresse, de la promesse sûre du plaisir : un art de vivre au dessus de l'abîme._ _[N'est-ce donc rien pour vous, que d'être la fête de quelqu'un ?]_"



Voilà. C'était un petit fragment de discours amoureux pour toi, petit con qui a effacé ton compte, rendant ainsi impossible toute recherche à l'intérieur du patrimoine que tu as négligemment autant que généreusement dispersé ici pendant dix ans.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2012)

.... Ils sont venus ! Ils sont tous (presque) là ! ...:rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2012)

ô rage ! ô désespoir ! ô vieillesse ennemie !
N'ai-je donc tant vécu que pour cette infamie ?
Et ne suis-je blanchi dans les travaux guerriers 
Que pour voir en un jour flétrir tant de lauriers ?
Mon bras qu'avec respect toute l'Espagne admire, 
Mon bras, qui tant de fois a sauvé cet empire, 
Tant de fois affermi le trône de son roi,
Trahit donc ma querelle, et ne fait rien pour moi ?
ô cruel souvenir de ma gloire passée !
Oeuvre de tant de jours en un jour effacée !
Nouvelle dignité fatale à mon bonheur !
Précipice élevé d'où tombe mon honneur !
Faut-il de votre éclat voir triompher le comte, 
Et mourir sans vengeance, ou vivre dans la honte ?
Comte, sois de mon prince à présent gouverneur ; 
Ce haut rang n'admet point un homme sans honneur ;
Et ton jaloux orgueil par cet affront insigne 
Malgré le choix du roi, m'en a su rendre indigne.
Et toi, de mes exploits glorieux instrument, 
Mais d'un corps tout de glace inutile ornement, 
Fer jadis tant à craindre, et qui, dans cette offense, 
M'as servi de parade, et non pas de défense, 
Va, quitte désormais le dernier des humains, 
Passe, pour me venger en de meilleures mains.


bref

en gros, c'est ici la réunion des anciens combattants qui se paluchent sur les re-transmissions de la grande dépression Mcgéenne ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ()
> 
> en gros, c'est ici la réunion des anciens combattants qui se paluchent sur les re-transmissions de la grande dépression Mcgéenne ?


C'est dégueulasse.


----------



## DocEvil (8 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/cest-qui-docevil-149398.html




1. Au commencement Veejee et cl97 créèrent MacGeneration.
2. Le site était informe et balbutiant : il y avait un gros logo orange vif et blanc (si on peut appeler ça un logo&#8230, et l'esprit de Doc se mouvait au-dessus des forums.
3. Doc dit: "Que la grosse marrade soit!" Et la grosse marrade fut.
4. Doc vit que la marrade était bonne; et Doc suggéra poliment à benjamin, qui administrait les forums, de séparer la marrade d'avec les sujets techniques.
5. Doc appela la marrade "Le Bar", et il appela les sujets techniques "le reste qu'on s'en branle mais que ça fait plaisir à benji". Ainsi, il y eut une bonne tranche de rigolade, et il y eut un espace, utile certes, mais d'un ennui profond : ce fut le premier jour.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2012)

Les disciples arrivèrent de tous les horizons pressentant que ce lieu d'une pureté infinie à l'origine, ne tarderait pas à sombrer dans le stupre, la luxure et la débauche ...

Ils dévalèrent les pentes du forum en hordes sauvages et déchaînées, n'hésitant pas à commettre des incursions sanglantes dans les forums techniques ... il y avait des suisses, des français, des belges et même des luxembourgeois ...

Pressés d'en découdre, ils en arrivèrent à en découdre n'importe comment et même entre eux ... très vite il s'avéra qu'il leur était indispensable de se trouver un Dieu susceptible de les réunir et de les mener au combat !

Un jour, alors que les suisses bouffaient leur gruyère sans trous, les français leurs baguettes molles rôti et les belges leurs frites fricadelles (les luxembourgeois eux, ayant pris sur la gueule de tous les autres, n'avaient plus rien à manger...), une lumière aveuglante les aveugla (naturellement !) et une voix se fit entendre : "Peuples ignares, cessez ces combats sanglants (et sans glands pour les eunuques), réunissez-vous sous la même bannière ... la mienne !".

Le Doc était là, debout et fier devant la multitude incrédule ... de cette multitude, un cri se fit entendre ... c'était Sonnyboy gesticulant et vociférant : "Tu sais ce que c'est qu'un tombé de futal gros nase ?" ... D'un geste, le Doc le transforma en grosse braguette condamnée à hanter les tréfonds du forum !

La foule se tut ... admirative ! ... La légende du Doc était née !!!!!


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2012)

tout ça me fait me souvenir d'une soirée "putsch au Château, alcool et chanson chrétienne" avec Docevil, Grug, Freelancer :love: C'était chaud et épique :casse: :hosto:

Ah les vieilles actrices !!!


----------



## DocEvil (8 Novembre 2012)

teo a dit:


> tout ça me fait me souvenir d'une soirée "putsch au Château, alcool et chanson chrétienne" avec Docevil, Grug, Freelancer :love: C'était chaud et épique :casse: :hosto:
> 
> Ah les vieilles actrices !!!


Tu fais sans doute référence à ceci


----------



## anntraxh (8 Novembre 2012)

merci pour le fou-rire, Doc, aujourd'hui comme à l'époque&#8230;* et "Nathalie", n'était-ce pas lors de la même soirée ? (je n'ai pas cette merveilleuse vidéo dans mes archives , damned ! )


----------



## DocEvil (8 Novembre 2012)

anntraxh a dit:


> merci pour le fou-rire, Doc, aujourd'hui comme à l'époque* et "Nathalie", n'était-ce pas lors de la même soirée ? (je n'ai pas cette merveilleuse vidéo dans mes archives , damned ! )


Allez ! Mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi !


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Allez ! Mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi !



Cela me rappelle la partie de cartes de "Sunset Boulevard" ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2012)

C'est pourtant vrai que c'était mieux avant... 

Merci messieurs


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2012)

Oh, et là vous ne voyez que la partie visible de l'iceberg...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2012)

Comment qu'il parle de Docevil, lui!


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2012)

je peux : je lui ai même retourné le glaçon !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2012)

Les effets de la puberté !


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2012)

Comment qu'elle parle de bobby, la panthère !


----------



## krystof (13 Novembre 2012)

Amok a dit:


> je peux : je lui ai même retourné le glaçon !



Manière élégante de rappeler qu'avant, ça ne suçait pas que de la glace ici !

J'en ai encore la larme à l'il !


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2012)

Pfiou, ça fait du bien


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Décembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Des nombreuses vidéos réalisées pour "C'est comment devant le Mac", il ne me reste plus que celles-ci :



J'avais "sauvé" ça.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvqn1m_doc-a-toutes-les-filles_fun#.UMUldnC0eHE
Y'avait de l'ambiance....Où sont les neiges d'antan ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2012)

Amok, Le Grand, est revenu. 

Vite, vite, ma boite à cirages et mon chiffon à polish.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2012)

Te décroches pas la mâchoire...


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Décembre 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> J'avais "sauvé" ça.
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvqn1m_doc-a-toutes-les-filles_fun#.UMUldnC0eHE
> Y'avait de l'ambiance....Où sont les neiges d'antan ?



Salut aux intéressés....Je pensais faire plaisir mais ce n'est pas le cas...
Félicitations au courageux anonyme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2012)

Merci machin, c'est vrai que plus de 2 pages de bonne humeur c'est énervant...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Amok, Le Grand, est revenu.
> 
> Vite, vite, ma boite à cirages et mon chiffon à polish.



Déjà en train de te faire reluire la rondelle ?


----------



## DocEvil (17 Décembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déjà en train de te faire reluire la rondelle ?


Si seulement !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2012)

C'est étrange comme certains mots trouvent un écho presque immédiat :love:


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Décembre 2012)

avec du retard, mais je ne viens plus très souvent.

Un mot, un seul:

MERCI

Que de crises de rires. Merci.


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2012)

Bon alors.. quel effet ça fait de tous se retrouver en ce premier jour d'après la fin du monde?


J'ai l'impression que Safari est plus rapide, non?


----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2012)

Je suis un survivor, je suis blindé, indestructible!!!!


----------



## iMax (7 Janvier 2013)

10 ans dans quelques mois, donc 5 à n'exister qu'à moitié sur les forums. :rateau:

Ce que ça file...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

iMax a dit:


> 10 ans dans quelques mois, donc 5 à n'exister qu'à moitié sur les forums. :rateau:
> 
> Ce que ça file...



Surtout que ça en fera 11.....


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2013)

iMax a dit:


> 10 ans dans quelques mois, donc 5 à n'exister qu'à moitié sur les forums. :rateau:
> 
> Ce que ça file...



iMax existe ?


----------



## camisol (3 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> iMax existe ?


Bien sûr que non.


----------



## kisbizz (25 Avril 2013)

MERCI Doc 

... et merci aussi a tous les "complices"


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2013)

Mon vieux complice!
La peau de mes couilles aussi!


----------



## anntraxh (17 Mai 2013)

Moi aussi , 10 ans  

toute une époque


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2013)

je viens de me voir faisant 60 kg


----------



## poildep (22 Mai 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> Moi aussi , 10 ans
> 
> toute une époque


Seulement 10 ans de bistrot ? Menteuse !


----------



## legritch (22 Mai 2013)

Tiens, on dirait le shamrock


----------



## DocEvil (25 Mai 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> Moi aussi , 10 ans


Ça ne nous rajeunit pas.


----------



## anntraxh (25 Mai 2013)

non, mais je ne regrette rien, et pour fêter ça, un petit retour en arrière, flowie


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2013)

rhaa la la les jeunots....

13 ans au compteur! pour un peu je serais plus vieux que MacG himself!


----------



## House M.D. (29 Mai 2013)

Punaise ce coup de vieux... J'ai l'impression d'être un vieillard avec vous 

Edith : Je vais pas trop ouvrir ma grande gu*ule, c'est dans un an moi... Et encore, si on compte pas Yoko... :afraid:


----------



## Glasnost (9 Juillet 2013)

Not bad,j'adore


----------



## Amokï¿½ (10 Septembre 2013)

Bonjou


----------



## rizoto (10 Septembre 2013)

Tiens un revenant!


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2013)

non : un double pseudo


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Tiens un revenant!



non, un gars qui parle d'une faille sur le site et paf, le jour d'après, c'est le black out


----------



## rizoto (11 Septembre 2013)

Depuis que des pros s'occupent du forum et du site macg. le taux d'indisponibilite du site a grimpé!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Moi 33.


_ 30 secondes entre chaque message, c'est long. _


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Depuis que des pros s'occupent du forum et du site macg. le taux d'indisponibilite du site a grimpé!



c'est rien par rapport au taux d'absentéïsme forcé à la terrasse de le bar


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est rien par rapport au taux d'absentéïsme forcé à la terrasse de le bar


il faut dire aussi avec ton masque...a chaque fois que tu tourne la tête, on a peur de perdre un oeil !


----------



## Arlequin (20 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> il faut dire aussi avec ton masque...a chaque fois que tu tourne la tête, on a peur de perdre un oeil !



au bar, j'évite de me retourner


----------



## rizoto (20 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est rien par rapport au taux d'absentéïsme forcé à la terrasse de le bar



C'est pire que ca! Ils ont commence a retirer les piliers


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2013)

J'ai 10 ans et, le moins que l'on puisse dire, est qu'il s'en est passé des choses ! Des rencontres de tout ordre et certaines qui valaient largement que je passe par ici. Merci à qui se reconnaîtra. :love:


----------



## camisol (28 Novembre 2013)

Purée. 11 ans. 11 ans que j'ai été créé de toutes pièces. Et tant d'années passées dans ce purgatoire sans gloire. 
Plus que 35. Qu'il est vilaine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2013)

par curiosité...
niveau trou du fondement y'en a plus ou moins qu'il y a 11 ans ?

ils sont de meilleure qualité qu'avant ?

merki d'avance 

Cdt...​


----------



## camisol (29 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> par curiosité...
> niveau trou du fondement y'en a plus ou moins qu'il y a 11 ans ?
> 
> ils sont de meilleure qualité qu'avant ?
> ...



C'est à moi que tu poses la question, tit_louis ?

Plus, forcément, vu l'expansion du cheptel total.
Plus qui causent, c'est pas évident. Je serais porté à distinguer les ceusses qui n'ont rien à battre de ce qui se passe et qui causent pour ne rien dire, catégorie en expansion manifeste, des ceusses qui causent pour faire chier et troller, qui sont stables, voire en régression. 
Qu'on s'entende, hein. Le chieur régresse par essence. Il ratiocine, il rabougrit. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ça régresse AUSSI en nombre. 
Ce qui, tu l'avoueras, n'est pas bon signe. Le chieur et le troll sont deux catégories attirés par la lumière. Il y en a moins parce qu'il manque d'esprits brillants. Lappauvrissement est double. Mais du coup, par effet de loupe, le chieur se voit mieux. Ou plus.

Sinon, bon app', gars.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2013)

moi j'ai 15 ans (si si , avant kiss , il y a eu tatav et autres ) ...

je poste où pour recevoir mes cadeaux d'anniversaire ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Décembre 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> je poste où pour recevoir mes cadeaux d'anniversaire ?



Vu que tu n'es pas fortiche en acronyme, j'hésite à répondre


----------



## legritch (4 Décembre 2013)

Ah ben c'est trop tard pour moi Je suis vieux.


----------



## camisol (4 Décembre 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi j'ai 15 ans (si si , avant kiss , il y a eu tatav et autres ) ...
> 
> je poste où pour recevoir mes cadeaux d'anniversaire ?



Robertav, inscrite sur MacGé deux ans avant la création de MacGé.
Trop forte.

Tu mériterais que sonny vienne t'abraser.


----------



## ergu (4 Décembre 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Lappauvrissement est double.



C'est la crise.
Il faut de la rigueur.
Et des roms.


----------



## kisbizz (5 Décembre 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Robertav, inscrite sur MacGé deux ans avant la création de MacGé.
> Trop forte.
> 
> Tu mériterais que sonny vienne t'abraser.



je sais que le temp passant la mémoire flanche mais mon fils né en 1998 vient d'avoir 15 ans et dans un coin du salon de ma meilleure amie et voisine  traine un imac vert/bleu  ... trop beau ... dans les mois qui suivent je cherche pour ce imac une réponse a une question technique , je tombe sur ce forum ... il me semble avoir reçu mon premier imac rouge pour noel 1999/2000 et depuis je traine par ici ... 

Ok, ça doit faire donc 14 ans et pas 15  ... j'ai toujours associé la découverte du monde apple avec la naissance de mon fils


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> C'est la crise.
> Il faut de la rigueur.
> Et des roms.



Citron.


----------



## yvos (24 Décembre 2013)

10 ans après, j'ai encore honte de ce message

Orthographe détestable, sujet vu et revu, utilisation pathétique des smileys 

:love:


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2013)

Bon Macaniversaire Yvos  :love:


----------

